# Unable to open Display..



## rock (23. April 2004)

Guten Abend


Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich die Display Einstellungen auf den Standartwert zurücksetzten kann?

Mein Suse 9.0 erkennt den Display nicht, und startx bringt nur fehler...


Danke für Antworten

MfG

r0ck


----------



## derGugi (23. April 2004)

Was hast du denn gemacht, dass du den X nicht mehr starten kannst mit Yast kannst du sicherlich die XF86Config neu erstellen. Schon mal auf Display 1 oder so probiert? startx -- :1


----------



## Sway (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rock _
> *Guten Abend
> ... und startx bringt nur fehler...
> *



... vielleicht sagst du uns was da stand.


----------



## rock (23. April 2004)

Danke für euere Antworten.

hier der fehlerausschnitt von startx:


 (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xf86Config"
(EE) No devies detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server cras, please send
the full server output, not just the last messages.
This can be found in the log files"/var/log/XfFree86.0.0log".
Please report problems to http://www.suse.de/feedback.
XIO:  fatal IO error 103 ( Connection reset by peer ) on X server ":0.0"
         after 0 requersts (0know processed with 0 events remaining."  


startx 1 ging leider auch nicht.
Danke für euere Hilfe

MfG

r0ck


----------



## Christian Fein (23. April 2004)

su 
......
sax2


----------



## rock (23. April 2004)

danke, das wars, ich musste nur noch den runlevel ändern
danach kam ich wieder in die grafische oberfläche.

MfG

r0ck


----------

